# turning someone on/It's been real



## Priss

Hola!
¿Alguien podría decirme por favor, el significado de "turning someone on"? Está dicho en esta carta, creo que son dichos:

Dear Fonsie:
I'm going to have to ask you very firmly to cease writing these notes to me. My aunt thinks there is only Miss Pine in the world and that she is it. She has read aloud to me your letters about being groovy and inviting me to where the action is. She has begun to ask me what *"turning someone on"* is about, and why do people say *"It's been real".*
I am perfectly happy to meet you and talk to you, but the correspondence mus now cease.
 
Cordially,
Clodagh Pine.


----------



## Paul Clancy

to turn someone on ... is to arouse them sexually


----------



## Renaissance Woman

turning someone on=alguien excita (sexualmente) a otra persona


----------



## QueenV

To "turn someone on" means to sexually excite someone.

I am not sure what "it's been real" means in that context.


----------



## mikey_d14

Turning someone on es hacer que alguien "se caliente" o tenga ganas sexualmente. "It's been real" es una forma de despedida. Generalmente se usa cuando no puedes decir que te has divertido o que has pasado bien la noche. Por falta de qué decir dices "Ha sido real." Esto se entiende?


----------



## JaimeUy

Excitar sexualmente


----------



## Priss

Muchas gracias!!! en realidad no lo sabía, y sí entiendo bien, lo de it's been real, ya veo porque lo dicen en las despedidas o al terminar con exito algun acontecimiento. Y gracias por todas sus explicaciones de "turn someone on".


----------



## Flaco06

"It's been real" is a slang phrase. It is just a way to say that you have enjoyed somone's company.


----------



## Priss

Pero es la abreviacion de It has been real? No se puede decir también "it was real?


----------



## mikey_d14

Sí "It was real" está perfectamente bien dicho


----------



## Flaco06

Priss said:


> Pero es la abreviacion de It has been real? No se puede decir también "it was real?


 
Yes, you can say:
It was real.
It's been real. (It has been real)
Keep it real.
Stay real.
We real. (Meaning that we are open and honest about things and have each other's best interest in mind.)


----------



## Priss

mikey_d14 said:


> Turning someone on es hacer que alguien "se caliente" o tenga ganas sexualmente. "It's been real" es una forma de despedida. Generalmente se usa cuando *no puedes decir que te has divertido o que has pasado bien la noche*. Por falta de qué decir dices "Ha sido real." Esto se entiende?


Una preguntita Mikey. Tú dijiste que se usa cuando *no *puedes decir que te has divertido, entonces, significa que lo has pasado mal?¿ O es otra manera de decir que te divertiste?


----------



## mikey_d14

Realmente depende del caso. Yo solo lo usaría así, si lo hubiera pasado mal. Es difícil darte una definición exacta. Yo sé que flaco dice que se usa cuando lo pasas bien y yo si puedo entender porque lo dice. Para mi es una frase muy neutral, no quiere decir ni una cosa ni la otra, si lo usas no quedas mal pero también no te comprometes. Lo importante es entender que es una forma de despedida y también que es muy informal.


----------



## Tropicgirl89

When someone says "It's been real" it means that they've had a good time, they've really enjoyed it


----------



## Priss

Mmm... Entonces se usa tanto si lo has pasado bien o mal? es muy extraño, o depende también del énfasis con que lo diga?
Por ejemplo:
A: Did you enjoy our date?
b: It's been real....

A: Did you enjoy our date?
b: It's been real!

No sé si mi ejemplo sea bien ilustrado, pero ya que me dicen que depende de la situación, quisiera saber si el enfasis, o la manera como lo dicen es determinante. Les agaradezco mucho sus opiniones.


----------



## mikey_d14

I don't believe that "It's been real" can be defined as having a good time. I have often heard "it's been ....(pause)...real" when someone has nothing good to say about the experience. I continue to think that it's a neutral phrase.


----------



## Tropicgirl89

Well, I guess I've heard it used both ways. When it's used in a positive way, it's not a very meaningful way of saying it. If there is a pause there though, then it's not a good thing. I've heard it being used in a good way more then a bad way. But like I say, it's not very meaningful. You wouldn't say that to your good friends or family.


----------



## Flaco06

mikey_d14 said:


> I don't believe that "It's been real" can be defined as having a good time. I have often heard "it's been ....(pause)...real" when someone has nothing good to say about the experience. I continue to think that it's a neutral phrase.


 I will have to disagree. Being that I grew up using the phrase very often, I have never heard it used in any other manner besides good. In the use of slang, when something is "real" that means it is good. Being real can never be a bad thing in slang unless you say it in a sarcastic way.


----------



## Tropicgirl89

It's slang so it's hard.


----------



## Flaco06

Priss said:


> Mmm... Entonces se usa tanto si lo has pasado bien o mal? es muy extraño, o depende también del énfasis con que lo diga?
> Por ejemplo:
> A: Did you enjoy our date?
> b: It's been real....
> 
> A: Did you enjoy our date?
> b: It's been real!
> 
> No sé si mi ejemplo sea bien ilustrado, pero ya que me dicen que depende de la situación, quisiera saber si el enfasis, o la manera como lo dicen es determinante. Les agaradezco mucho sus opiniones.


You would not say "It's been real after going on a date." This is the type of phrase that you use with friends, predominantly friends that you don't see on a regular basis.


----------



## Flaco06

Tropicgirl89 said:


> It's slang so it's hard.


True, and slang has different meanings depending on where you reside. But, I still have never heard anyone use "being real" in a negative manner, unless sarcasm was involved.


----------



## mikey_d14

Yeah, I agree with you flaco. I don't think it has a bad connotation, I just think it doesn't translate to "I've had a good time." I think it is a non-committal way of saying good-bye without saying anything good or bad. That is the problem with slang. It really depends on where you live as to what you understand by it.


----------



## Priss

Gracias Flaco por la alcaración, por sus opiniones, pienso que depende del énfasis con que se diga, es igual que en español.
A: ¿Qué tal estuvo la reunión?
B: Bien....
El sentido en este caso es que estuvo mas o menos, ni bien ni mal. Creo que con it's been real sucede lo mismo.


----------



## Tropicgirl89

I've heard people say it after a date with someone they didn't really like. Like when the two people are sitting in the car at the girls house and the girl doesn't like the guy, the girl could say "Well....it's been real" and get out of the car. It could also be used when you're leaving a friend's house, "Well, it's been real. I'll see you next time!". It depends on how you say it.


----------



## Tropicgirl89

Flaco06 said:


> True, and slang has different meanings depending on where you reside. But, I still have never heard anyone use "being real" in a negative manner, unless sarcasm was involved.


 
yea, I acutally agree with you. It's only negative with sarcasm. Forget what I said eariler about that date thing.


----------



## Flaco06

Priss said:


> Gracias Flaco por la alcaración, por sus opiniones, pienso que depende del énfasis con que se diga, es igual que en español.
> A: ¿Qué tal estuvo la reunión?
> B: Bien....
> El sentido en este caso es que estuvo mas o menos, ni bien ni mal. Creo que con it's been real sucede lo mismo.


Well, I don't know about other places, but here in Dallas if someone tells you "it's been real" it has a good connotation to it. For example:

A: We just got back from the party.
C: Oh yea. How was it?
A: That mess was live man!
C: I feel that.
B: But say, I have to get up early in the morning man. It's been real A. I'll holla at cha later.

You get it?


----------



## Priss

Flaco06 said:


> Well, I don't know about other places, but here in Dallas if someone tells you "it's been real" it has a good connotation to it. For example:
> 
> A: We just got back from the party.
> C: Oh yea. How was it?
> A: That mess was live man!
> C: I feel that.
> B: But say, I have to get up early in the morning man. It's been real A. *I'll holla at cha later.*
> 
> You get it?


El sentido lo tengo claro   ,y gracias pero lo de *I'll holla at cha later. *No tengo idea de qué significa... ¿qué significa? supongo que es otro dicho.


----------



## Flaco06

Priss said:


> El sentido lo tengo claro   ,y gracias pero lo de *I'll holla at cha later. *No tengo idea de qué significa... ¿qué significa? supongo que es otro dicho.


Ooops.  Lo siento. I didn't mean to confuse you with another slang phrase. "I'll holla at cha later" means "I will talk to you later."


----------



## Priss

jajajaja, no hay problema con eso, muchas gracias amiguito flaco  , y gracias también tropic girl, mikey, y todos los que me ayudaron a comprenderlo.


----------



## Conejillo

Priss said:


> She has read aloud to me your letters about being groovy and inviting me to where the action is. She has begun to ask me what *"turning someone on"* is about, and why do people say *"It's been real".*
> I am perfectly happy to meet you and talk to you, but the correspondence must now cease.


 
Priss, 

from the context it looks like this is meant to be funny. The joke being that an elderly relative is reading these private messages and asking for translations of the slang which, presumably, would be embarassing for the younger woman.

However, the slang seems a little old fashioned to me. Like something that would have been said in the late 60's or 70's.
"Groovy" and "where the action is" are not commonly used today. "It's been real" is used but definitely has a 70's feel to it.
I haven't heard anyone say "you turn me on" in a long time (but maybe that's beacause *I'm* getting old ). 

What you do hear is the phrase that something "is a turn on". Which means that they find that behavior or characteristic to be sexually arousing. For example "big muscles are a turn on" or "a guy with a French accent is a real turn on".

[Sorry this is all in English, but my Spanish isn't good enough yet to translate it all.]


----------



## Priss

gracias conejillo, yo entiendo perfectamente lo que dices, la carta no es muy antigua en realidad. Ese dato me pareció interesante: ¿no utilizan ahora turn me on, los jóvenes? me gustaría saberlo, y como siempre gracias por sus opiniones.


----------



## Flaco06

Priss said:


> gracias conejillo, yo entiendo perfectamente lo que dices, la carta no es muy antigua en realidad. Ese dato me pareció interesante: ¿no utilizan ahora turn me on, los jóvenes? me gustaría saberlo, y como siempre gracias por sus opiniones.


No, young people still use the phrase. For instance, if a young man like myself is attracted to ladies with curly black hair he would say, "Man, that curly black hair just turns me on!!" 

Me entiendes?


----------



## Priss

Por supuesto Flaco, interesante saberlo.


----------



## Conejillo

I agree, Flaco06, but I meant that in combination with the other terms (particularly "groovy") it seems dated.

Also, my point was more that you don't hear people say "you turn me on" as often as you might hear them say that something is a "turn on" or something "turns you on". Do you agree?


----------

